# NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Wizards win Championship!!]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Vote based on who you think would win in a 7 game series.

Open to all, except both GMs.*

















*[Phoenix Suns]


PG Mike Bibby - SG Brent Barry  - SF Tracy McGrady - PF Ben Wallace  - C Zydrunas Ilgauskas


Reserves: PG Jamaal Tinsley - SG Dahntay Jones  - SG Mateen Cleeves - 

SF Jason Kapono  - SF John Thomas - PF Hakim Warrick - C Kelvin Cato*









*Vs*



















*[Washington Wizards]


PG Sam Cassell  - SG Manu Ginobli - SF Tayshaun Prince - PF Tim Duncan - C Joel Przybilla


Reserves: PG Damon Jones  - PG Daniel Ewing  - SG Carlos Delfino -

SF Greg Buckner  - PF Antonie Walker  - PF Brian Cook - C Ronny Turiaf*​


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*

For those that voted for the Suns, please explain why.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*

PHX has a nice starting line up but they aren't as deep and looks to play less D than the Wiz, The Wizards have a good stsarting and a few good bench players.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*



cpawfan said:


> For those that voted for the Suns, please explain why.


 Brent Barry.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*

Wizards. Deeper team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*



TheBigDonut said:


> Wizards. Deeper team.



Didn't know deeper meant better........:raised_ey


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*

Wizards are deeper AND better.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*



TheBigDonut said:


> Wizards are deeper AND better.



Deeper and better don't necessarily mean better..... 

And I look who voted, I see Joe and Chris! Psh, back stabbings. 
After all those cookies? All that hard work milking the cows for your cookies?

I see how it is.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals - (1) Phoenix Suns Vs Washington Wizards (1) [Open to all]*

Poll closed. 10-5. Your vote doesn't count Seuss. haha.


Congrats to Cpaw for the team he built, as they are....



* [Suns Gm Draft] NBA WORLD CHAMPIONS*























*[Washington Wizards]*​





I'd put this team up against any GM draft champions around bbb.net


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Um. yeah, I have no idea why people are still voting.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I couldn't have done it without my trades


----------

